# attaching a plow to a truck with a bull bar



## headviking (Nov 15, 2007)

Is it possible to attach a snow plow to an 2007 F250 SD that has a bull bar on it. I have one installed and am thinking of installing a snow plow, I have no specific plow in mind. If it is possible what brand instals with the least amount of concerns regarding the bull bar?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

That is an unanswerable question. I'm glad you told me what truck you have, You think knowing what bull bar you have might be help-full? they come in all sizes shapes and mountings. whether or not it would interfere with the plow mount would depend on the size shape and mounting.


----------



## headviking (Nov 15, 2007)

Don't know the name of the bullbar. One of those no name brands. It's a 3" S/S mounted on the tow hook bracket.


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

Probably not.


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

pics help.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Frequently the plow mounting frame connects to the truck where the tow hooks go. Odds are that you would have to remove the bull bar to mount the plow.


----------

